# I've had a great piece of ASH



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys chek this out. I am sure this isn't that impressive, but it's the longest ash I've ever had.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey a VSG is always impressive!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice ash


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice photo, i bet it was a great smoke.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

pretty darn decent piece man. not The Longest Ash Ive seen but pretty good man


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

hahaha...sweet! Have you got an exhaust fan right over your head?


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

nice


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> hahaha...sweet! Have you got an exhaust fan right over your head?


 Thats actually a outside light fixture on the balcony of the hotel.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

your getting there!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

cp478 said:


> your getting there!


This from the winner of the long ash contest, is a great compliment
. lol


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hall of Fame


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

mmmmm. I wish I had a piece of ash like that right now. lol


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome! The tighter the ash the longer it gets.


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Did the picture of the lady across from you turn out??


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

bout the biggest ive seen!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Daaaaaaammmmn! That is an ash.


----------

